# buckeye lake or alum creek



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

im goin fishing early this saturday morning around 6am and was wondering which body of water was better to catch large mouth. I fished lily pads at indian lake last weekend with a popper and crank bait but didnt get anything, so i was wondering wat lake i should fish and wat lures so i can get some bites. Any advice would be great.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd hit up buckeye lake just b/c I think is has more bassy lookin water. I have only fished buckeye for saugeye but that would be my first choice for bass.


----------

